# Question for those experianced with abnormal heat cycles...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a question for those who are truly experienced with abnormal heat cycles in bitches. My almost 22 month old female, Sydney, had her first (recognizable) heat cycle at about 14 months and was supposed to have her "second" heat cycle in December. 

For her heat cycle at 14 months, she seemed to swell like normal, and her bleeding was a little more then I was used to in our other female, but I figured like people each dog varied slightly, and some quick research confirmed that. I believe she also went through a slight false pregnancy because her breasts swelled a little, she gained about 6lbs, and stayed that way for a couple weeks following her cycle.

In December she looked like she almost went into heat, she swelled up a little bit, maybe like 1/3 of what I expected from her first heat. She never bled, and still hasn't, and swelling seems to be regressing to normal. 


I expressed my concern to my vet and her response was "it is probably because she is so lean"

Anyone have any thoughts or reading material??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I have a question for those who are truly experienced with abnormal heat cycles in bitches. My almost 22 month old female, Sydney, had her first (recognizable) heat cycle at about 14 months and was supposed to have her "second" heat cycle in December.
> 
> For her heat cycle at 14 months, she seemed to swell like normal, and her bleeding was a little more then I was used to in our other female, but I figured like people each dog varied slightly, and some quick research confirmed that. I believe she also went through a slight false pregnancy because her breasts swelled a little, she gained about 6lbs, and stayed that way for a couple weeks following her cycle.
> 
> ...


Marty was saying lil-bit has not gone into heat in like 4 years that she has an irregular heat cycle as well ... He would prob be able to help you with this ...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I have read that irregular heat cycles can be related to hypothyroid issues, but nothing in her last blood tests show any issues. (I run blood tests annually)

and she has absolutely none of these other symptoms:


What are the symptoms of hypothyroidism?

* Lethargic behavior such as a lack of interest in play, frequent napping, tiring out on long walks
* Weight gain, sometimes without an apparent gain in appetite
* Bacterial infections of the skin
* Dry skin
* Hair loss, especially on the trunk or tail ("rat's tail")
* Discoloration or thickening of the skin where hair loss has occurred
* Cold intolerance/seeking out warm places to lie down
* Slow heart rate
* Chronic ear infections
* Severe behavioral changes such as unprovoked aggression, head tilt, seizures, anxiety and/or compulsivity
* Depression


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah that is what I have heard as well... I have heard urinary tract infections can throw off an irregular heat cycle as well and Pyometra which is condition where pus is found the uterus .... But if your vet has looked her over Maybe it's because she is still young she has only been in heat once right ? I would think with a young dog it's probably normal for them to have a few irregular heat cycles before they regulate themselves. Hopefully someone can give you more info but I am thinking it's because she is still young and has only had one heat cycle.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I don't know to much about cycles in dogs but its kinda like a human where it could be a number of things. First I would say maybe that she is less than two years old and not cycling may not have reached puberty yet, also some large-breed do not have their first heat cycle until they are two-and-a-half years of age or older. As in a human sometimes with her being so lean from being well trained and condition that too could have an effect on her cycles, if you compare her to a trained female athletes most of them also do not have cycles regularly or not at all until they have stopped training or are not training anymore, also women who eat very healthy or not alot that also affects the cycle.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah I know body fat content can be a huge factor in humans not cycling, but is that also the case with dogs?


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

From what I was told by my vet it could, and he even compared it to a human since our systems are kinda similar.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Chaos has not been in heat in 5 years my vet said some dogs do that. He said it really isnt' that big of deal cause he checked her out and says she's other wise healthy other then the HW she had but she's been treated for that.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

All this talk makes me want to have Neelas blood work done to check for hypothyroidism... She never came in her third heat so I just spayed her... all of those symptoms you listed could go either way for her allergies or hypothyroidism... I'm not much help with this one kristin I hope you get to the bottom of this!


----------

